# Any Update On Chautauqua



## LUND-1 (Apr 14, 2004)

I Am Heading Up 6/12 To 6/14
Any Help Would Be Great


Thanks


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

look up wewanchu.com from there you can look at the fishing reports.
ski
ps we caught a 42 inch muskie there last august while trolling for walleye.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Send an email to a friend of mine, Sal LaPuma @ [email protected] or call 716-789-9622 . He's a guide up there and owns Hogan's Hut. Tell him I (Michael Quigley from Muskies Inc #23 Cleveland) sent you. He's a great guy.


----------



## chauncybear10 (May 2, 2004)

about 90% shure i am going this week end 6/4 6/6. will post when i get back.


----------



## chauncybear10 (May 2, 2004)

going for shure will post sun night


----------



## LASER20 (May 5, 2004)

Hey Was Up There Last Weekend And The Water Is Very High There. My Cousin Dock Was Just About Under Water. The Water Was Muddy. Look For Getting Fish Off The Weed Line Thats Where The Are Always . The Institute Is Always A Good Place To Fish. No Need For A Guide Up There Just Find The Weed Line They Are Easy To Find


----------



## chauncybear10 (May 2, 2004)

had a great trip. the fish were shallow from 2-10 feet. they were moving around a bit throughout the day but start shallow and move deeper untill you find them. mostly in the weeds. was looking for walleye all weekend did catch one. lats of rock bass, perch, white bass, and even some bass and one muskie out of season. shure would have liked to keep one or two of those bass for dinner sat night. used mostly f-11 rapala. Have not hit it this good for 3 years. hope your trip was as good as ours.


----------



## LUND-1 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks For The Info I Dropped Him A Line..
Thanks

Good Fish'n


----------



## butchie (Apr 29, 2004)

Heading there tomorrow will post how I do


----------



## butchie (Apr 29, 2004)

Decent day, 4 bass about 15 inches, 18 inch smallmouth, 2 walleye 15 and 17 inches and a 21 inch muskie plus assorted perch, rock bass and smaller largemouths


----------



## LASER20 (May 5, 2004)

hey butchie what were u using ?color? how deep? were going there in a few weeks.


----------



## butchie (Apr 29, 2004)

perch colored shad raps and a weedless jig tiped with a leech in the weeds.


----------



## bassfishinfool (Jun 26, 2004)

heading up this way over the weekend. Any tips or advice for a first timer? will post how i do when i return.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

any latest reports on bass?


----------

